# Tableau Solo Strings by Organic Samples—€119 + VAT, single instruments from €56 + VAT



## OrchestralTools (May 28, 2020)

Hey everyone,

We are proud to introduce Tableau Solo Strings by Organic Samples: Three soaring, lyrical instruments—violin, viola, and cello. An alternative to conventional solo strings, with elegant legato, precise short notes, and unique expressive ornaments.

As you all may know, the driving force behind Organic Samples is Maxime Luft—and we’re very pleased to be taking the next step with the Organic Samples series. 

Find out more about Tableau Solo Strings here: https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/48 

Special intro offer €89 (€119) 
_ends June 30_

Single instruments from €56​

 


Tableau Solo Strings runs in SINE. Note that you’ll need the absolute latest version of SINE to run it.

Download the latest SINE version free​





Why SINE?

The SINE Player makes managing instrument collections easier, more flexible, and more musical. For a quick overview, watch this video: 



For a more detailed look at SINE, we have some very useful documents on our Helpdesk, as well as a video series where Hendrik takes you through downloading, installing, and working with SINE.

As always, get in touch if you have any questions.

Best,

OT


----------



## kleotessard (May 28, 2020)

Damn it! This could be my only Sine library! 😅
I'm a big fan of Maxime's instruments 😍, but I didn't want to install another sample player on my computer.


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 28, 2020)

Finally it's out, I'm very excited!

I want to thank everyone at OT, the string players as well as everyone else who was involved into achieving this very personal project.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 28, 2020)

Congratulations Maxime! This sounds lovely.


----------



## musicisum (May 28, 2020)

Wow, congrats on this release @Maxime Luft and @OrchestralTools ! As a very big fan of your majestic horn that's a no-brainer for me.
Very generous pricing and the demos sound awesome.


----------



## musicisum (May 28, 2020)

So if I understood it correctly, all three instruments have been recorded at Teldex and will blend well with other OT libs?


----------



## Nils Neumann (May 28, 2020)

Congrats Maxime! Great tone


----------



## Nils Neumann (May 28, 2020)

musicisum said:


> So if I understood it correctly, all three instruments have been recorded at Teldex and will blend well with other OT libs?


Yes


----------



## Rory (May 28, 2020)

Very interested in this. Maxime, which MIDI keyboard is that in the walkthrough video?


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 28, 2020)

Rory said:


> Very interested in this. Maxime, which MIDI keyboard is that in the walkthrough video?



It's the Komplete Kontrol M32.

I just really enjoy a small, portable setup where you don't have to route tons of equipment together 

The Tableau Solo Strings library goes in the same direction... Easy to use, quick results, no tons of keyswitching... Just to keep your inspiration fresh whilst making music.

@Rory Is there anything about this keyboard or my setup that you would like to know?


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (May 28, 2020)

Thanks @Maxime for all the work you put into this beautiful collection and congratulation to your first release at Orchestral Tools.

Best, Hendrik


----------



## Lassi Tani (May 28, 2020)

Excited! I hope more walkthroughs are coming up. Specifically interested in creating those flowing solo lines, and how the playability is. The problem in many many sampled solo strings is either great playability but not so good sound, or great sound, but frankenstein workflow, with which I mean putting together melodic lines from all kinds of different articulations, when certain in certain dynamic level works in some place but not in other place when playing differently. I really hope this library would help in those kind of challenges.


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 28, 2020)

sekkosiki said:


> Excited! I hope more walkthroughs are coming up. Specifically interested in creating those flowing solo lines, and how the playability is. The problem in many many sampled solo strings is either great playability but not so good sound, or great sound, but frankenstein workflow, with which I mean putting together melodic lines from all kinds of different articulations, when certain in certain dynamic level works in some place but not in other place when playing differently. I really hope this library would help in those kind of challenges.



The library definitely solves this typical situation! Actually, I took the concept of my previous Organic Samples libraries which is:

- Recording _*performances*_, not just individual notes that a programmer will then stick together
- *Easy to use*, you don't have to be a MIDI wizard of automation with 3/4 Midi CCs curves to make it sound real
- Choosing a room with *great acoustics, *so as to put them in a typical concert situation where their performance responds to the room they play in


Just take the Majestic Horn as an example... I think lots of people have it here, and the same philosophy applies to the Tableau Solo Strings.




*@sekkosiki * Which kind of length do you want for upcoming walkthroughs? Or are there specific uses or instruments that you would like to see?

The one which is online now is rather short but gives a good first impression of everything which is inside the library.


----------



## MA-Simon (May 28, 2020)

A nice surprise! My first Sine library, also took the time and re-registered my ARK library too. Looking forward to play with this today.


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 28, 2020)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> Thanks @Maxime for all the work you put into this beautiful collection and congratulation to your first release at Orchestral Tools.
> 
> Best, Hendrik



Many thanks to you, @Hendrik ! It's been a pleasure working with you on this very personal project. 
Also, the fact that VI-Control helped a lot to know each other is quite cool.


----------



## Fry777 (May 28, 2020)

@Maxime Luft Félicitations ! I wasn't so far off with my guess 

I think it would be a good idea to have a screencast showing the midi CC & keyswitches while playing the track, a bit like what is shown in the first few seconds


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 28, 2020)

Fry777 said:


> @Maxime Luft Félicitations ! I wasn't so far off with my guess
> 
> I think it would be a good idea to have a screencast showing the midi CC & keyswitches while playing the track, a bit like what is shown in the first few seconds


Merci ! Well, I didn't spoil anything but you were quite close yes !

Sure, good idea! But essentially in this video it's only some volume automation with the modwheel.

There is no keyswitching here, the patch is always the same (the first sustain patch)


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 28, 2020)

@Fry777 Would you like to see some specific things from the Tableau Solo Strings in the future walkthrough?


----------



## Lassi Tani (May 28, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> The library definitely solves this typical situation! Actually, I took the concept of my previous Organic Samples libraries which is:
> 
> - Recording _*performances*_, not just individual notes that a programmer will then stick together
> - *Easy to use*, you don't have to be a MIDI wizard of automation with 3/4 Midi CCs curves to make it sound real
> ...



I also have the Majestic Horn, and I just love, how easy it is to use and sounds amazing. Your sample developing philosophy is like a medicine to my sample library problems.

The walkthrough was great for now, but I'd like to see a deeper walkthrough, e.g. one video per instrument going through all the patches, dynamic layers, and finally going through a demo.


----------



## Akarin (May 28, 2020)

Downloading. Thanks @Maxime Luft!

(C'était sympa de te voir au NAMM, aussi :-p)


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 28, 2020)

musicisum said:


> So if I understood it correctly, all three instruments have been recorded at Teldex and will blend well with other OT libs?


Exactly! That were our thoughts whilst discussing our concepts for the upcoming OS instruments. If you have some other libraries recorded at Teldex you'll notice that magic happening when blending them together.


----------



## paulmatthew (May 28, 2020)

Is the Nonvib to Vib an on/off switch or is it crossfaded?


----------



## Michel Simons (May 28, 2020)

Congrats on the release, Maxim. Sounds pretty damn good based on the initial walk-through. Also very nicely priced. Definitely something to keep in mind for the future when times are a bit more favourable.


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 28, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> Is the Nonvib to Vib an on/off switch or is it crossfaded?



It's a dynamic switch, not a crossfade. You can go between _"With & Without Vibrato"_ with any MIDI CC of your choice.

It sounds particularly realistic when you switch between "Con" & "Without" during a performance, it shows how versatile the library can play any melody.


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 28, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> Congrats on the release, Maxim. Sounds pretty damn good based on the initial walk-through. Also very nicely priced. Definitely something to keep in mind for the future when times are a bit more favourable.


Thank you very much ! Actually, the walkthrough is very transparent, sometimes I think like ok this improvisation isn't great but... You know, it's completely raw, out-of-the-box and it's made to be downloaded and played right away. 

Do you have any other Organic Samples library? In that case you might know how things work there


----------



## paulmatthew (May 28, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> It's a dynamic switch, not a crossfade. You can go between _"With & Without Vibrato"_ with any MIDI CC of your choice.
> 
> It sounds particularly realistic when you switch between "Con" & "Without" during a performance, it shows how versatile the library can play any melody.


Thank you


----------



## LamaRose (May 28, 2020)

Working on a 13" MBP... is there a way to resize the SINE player? The bottom is cut off with no access or way to reposition.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (May 28, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> It's a dynamic switch, not a crossfade. You can go between _"With & Without Vibrato"_ with any MIDI CC of your choice.
> 
> It sounds particularly realistic when you switch between "Con" & "Without" during a performance, it shows how versatile the library can play any melody.


Can you explain this? I'm new to orchestral sampling, so I'm a bit confused. Does this mean the vibrato on/off function is controlled by the mod wheel? Or has to be drawn in? Thanks


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 28, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Can you explain this? I'm new to orchestral sampling, so I'm a bit confused. Does this mean the vibrato on/off function is controlled by the mod wheel? Or has to be drawn in? Thanks



Sure, I can explain!

The library will play _*"with vibrato"*_ by default.

But if you want to switch to "Non vibrato" mode, you can move your Midi CC4 slider until you reach "Non vibrato" mode. So:

- All values between 1 and 64 from your Midi CC 4 will trigger _"With vibrato"_ samples
- And all values between 65 and 127 will trigger _"Non vibrato"_ samples








If you want to use another Midi CC for that (like Midi CC 2, 3 or 100) you can just type this number in this red circle, which indicates which Midi CC will affect the vibrato mode.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (May 28, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Sure, I can explain!
> 
> The library will play _*"with vibrato"*_ by default.
> 
> ...


I don't think I have a CC 4 Slider on my MIDI keyboard. It only has the mod wheel and pitch bend unfortunately.


----------



## zimm83 (May 28, 2020)

How to buy a kontakt version ????


----------



## Jacob Fanto (May 28, 2020)

zimm83 said:


> How to buy a kontakt version ????


I believe it is only available for the SINE player


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 28, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> I don't think I have a CC 4 Slider on my MIDI keyboard. It only has the mod wheel and pitch bend unfortunately.



In your DAW you should be able to draw Midi CC Automation curves with any Midi CC number.

May I ask which DAW you are using so I can help you further?


----------



## Jacob Fanto (May 28, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> In your DAW you should be able to draw Midi CC Automation curves with any Midi CC number.
> 
> May I ask which DAW you are using so I can help you further?


Logic Pro


----------



## zimm83 (May 28, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> I believe it is only available for the SINE player


Oh....okay.....


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 28, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Finally it's out, I'm very excited!
> 
> I want to thank everyone at OT, the string players as well as everyone else who was involved into achieving this very personal project.


I'm happy for you Maxime. Sounds characterful. I'm most excited about the viola and those snappy shorts.
Nice video too. Short, simple, to the point, played in live. I appreciate that.


----------



## axb312 (May 28, 2020)

Hey guys,

How many dynamic layers on average?

Also, how many RR? Were there RRs recorded for the legato samples as well?


----------



## mybadmemory (May 28, 2020)

Is the installed size 60 or 29 GB?

Website states: "60 GB of samples (29 GB SINEarc compressed)"

Not sure how to interpret this. :D


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 28, 2020)

mybadmemory said:


> Is the installed size 60 or 29 GB?
> 
> Website states: "60 GB of samples (29 GB SINEarc compressed)"
> 
> Not sure how to interpret this. :D



60 GB is only for indicating how much this is in terms of raw sample content (WAV) 

But you only download 29 GB of Samples thanks to the SineArc compression!


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 28, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> How many dynamic layers on average?
> 
> Also, how many RR? Were there RRs recorded for the legato samples as well?



Applies to *all sustains:*

_- 2 RRs per attack and vibrato / non vibrato sample
- WITH + WITHOUT Vibrato samples
- soft / immediate / accented attacks
- Special "ornament attacks" where your sustains start with an ornament (minor 2nd up & down + major 2nd up & down)
- Portamento WITH + WITHOUT vibrato, 1 RR
- Fast legato WITH + WITHOUT vibrato, 1 RR
- Ornament legato (for velocity +120 values), 1 RR_

*Marcatos:*

_- 2 RRs
- MP / MF / F / (brutal) FFF
- Legato can be activated
- WITH + WITHOUT vibrato modes_

*Spiccatos:*

_- 7 RRs
- MP / MF / F / FFF_

*Pizzicatos:*
_
- 5 RRs
- MP / MF / F / FFF_

*Tremolos + Trills:*
- MF, 1 RR
- Legato


----------



## Michel Simons (May 28, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Thank you very much ! Actually, the walkthrough is very transparent, sometimes I think like ok this improvisation isn't great but... You know, it's completely raw, out-of-the-box and it's made to be downloaded and played right away.
> 
> Do you have any other Organic Samples library? In that case you might know how things work there



I actually do. Almost all of them. So I am aware of the playability of the instruments you make.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 28, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> *Marcatos:*
> 
> _- 2 RRs
> - MP / MF / F / (brutal) FFF_


Ooo, brutal FFF marcatos? I would like to hear that.

---

BTW the old Orchestral Tools site used to have a section that detailed specs like that for all of the libraries. I do miss it with the new site.

(Berlin String specs from old site)


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 28, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I'm happy for you Maxime. Sounds characterful. I'm most excited about the viola and those snappy shorts.
> Nice video too. Short, simple, to the point, played in live. I appreciate that.



That was the goal with this first walkthrough!

I could have done something like 1 hour with this library... But I wanted to give everyone a straight to the point overview on what's in there.

Honestly if it weren't my library, I would get it also just for those short notes!
@Land of Missing Parts Did you participate in that StaffPad+OT competition?


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 28, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> I actually do. Almost all of them. So I am aware of the playability of the instruments you make.



That's so nice to hear, thank you very much  Do you have any idea for what instrument I should sample next?


----------



## Michel Simons (May 28, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> That's so nice to hear, thank you very much  Do you have any idea for what instrument I should sample next?



A jazz-style trumpet?


----------



## SupremeFist (May 28, 2020)

Sounds incredible. Bought and downloading.


----------



## MA-Simon (May 28, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> That's so nice to hear, thank you very much  Do you have any idea for what instrument I should sample next?



Awesome library, love the shorts! I just want to play the Gothic 3 theme over and over again with the ornaments!

If there are plans to revisit this library or do a vol 2, I would love more dynamics on the longs and maybe Staccato, just because the shorts are so snappy and lively.
Maybe for future products, I think rebow same-note legato really does need at least 2 rr for it to work right and not sound like machine-gunning it. The bow goes left-right-left-right, not left-right-right-right.


----------



## Heinigoldstein (May 28, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> That's so nice to hear, thank you very much  Do you have any idea for what instrument I should sample next?


Jazz-and kleztmer style clarinet maybe. You need a challange


----------



## OT_Tobias (May 28, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Ooo, brutal FFF marcatos? I would like to hear that.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



These are still there for all "old" collections - see https://orchestraltools.helpscoutdocs.com/collection/336-collection-notes
I hope I can find the time to do them for the new stuff, too, but it is quite laborious


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 28, 2020)

OT_Tobias said:


> These are still there for all "old" collections - see https://orchestraltools.helpscoutdocs.com/collection/336-collection-notes
> I hope I can find the time to do them for the new stuff, too, but it is quite laborious


Thank you kindly Tobias. I know it's not the kind of thing that people might rush to give feedback on, but I do appreciate that you do it.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 28, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> @Land of Missing Parts Did you participate in that StaffPad+OT competition?


I didn't. I tend to shy away from competitions, but I should probably break that habit.


----------



## axb312 (May 28, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> That's so nice to hear, thank you very much  Do you have any idea for what instrument I should sample next?



An Oboe maybe? Also, how many dynamic layers for the sustains?


----------



## SupremeFist (May 28, 2020)

Btw I love the sound of the trailer composition: what other libraries are in there?


----------



## MartinH. (May 28, 2020)

Sounds lovely so far! I might actually buy this at some point.



Maxime Luft said:


> Do you have any idea for what instrument I should sample next?



Maybe the bass that is missing for a full string quartet ^_^. Why was it left out here?


----------



## LamaRose (May 28, 2020)

mybadmemory said:


> Is the installed size 60 or 29 GB?
> 
> Website states: "60 GB of samples (29 GB SINEarc compressed)"
> 
> Not sure how to interpret this. :D



Also depends upon how many mic positions you download. 29gb is all four mics.


----------



## SupremeFist (May 28, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Sounds lovely so far! I might actually buy this at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the bass that is missing for a full string quartet ^_^. Why was it left out here?


There is no bass in a string quartet.


----------



## MartinH. (May 28, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> There is no bass in a string quartet.



Well, shows what an idiot I am. Thanks!


Are basses generally not used as solo instruments? I could have sworn there is one in CSSS, but I seem to have been mistaken on that as well.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 28, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Do you have any idea for what instrument I should sample next?


As long as it’s a highly expressive woodwind, all is fine


----------



## LamaRose (May 28, 2020)

Just playing around a bit on my laptop keyboard in Logic, but I must say that the violas alone are worth the price of admission. 

Still finding my way around SINE, and the resizing issue is not helping! The great news for Logic users is the extremely low cpu hit I'm getting... virtually nil for the legato articulation.

After the conversion of Euro to USD, this comes to $33 per instrument which is a great deal, imho.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 28, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Maybe the bass that is missing for a full string quartet


The bass from Berlin Strings First Chairs is lovely and will go well with these. I did a little noodling under the video with BSFC to check and if you turn up the close mics I think they'll match Tableau Strings well.

Potentially, you could combine the two and have something like a workhorse library that can become super emotive and distinct (Tableau), then dial it back for a more neutral sound (BSFC). And potentially you could use BSFC to fill things like the portatos. And both feature the spicy spiccatos and some dig attacks, though BSFC doesn't have the snap pizz.


----------



## purple (May 28, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> That's so nice to hear, thank you very much  Do you have any idea for what instrument I should sample next?


ERHU


----------



## Sears Poncho (May 28, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> There is no bass in a string quartet.


 [nerd alert] Rossini and Hoffmeister would disagree with you.[/nerd alert]


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 28, 2020)

These sound beautiful, Maxime. Congratulations. I'm very excited to play what I think are your first instruments conceived with a full set of articulations. 

I hope you will consider sampling a bass.

You capture emotional lyricism so well, so I would love to hear another vocal library from you as well as a clarinet, oboe or a duduk. 

But I'm up for anything you want to do.


----------



## filipjonathan (May 28, 2020)

I am so thinking of getting this even though my wallet (and my wife) doesn't agree 😅


----------



## MartinH. (May 28, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> I am so thinking of getting this even though my wallet (and my wife) doesn't agree 😅



Maybe it'll go on sale again on black friday. And if it doesn't you're only paying 25% of the full price more.


----------



## colony nofi (May 28, 2020)

Just grabbed this - seems a steal! Looking forward to playing with it - even though it means putting yet ANOTHER sampler on my computer.


----------



## joeyf (May 28, 2020)

Anyone else having problems downloading on Sine Player, I have the latest version with Logic 10.5, I'm having issues downloading the Tableau Solo Strings. yet Junkie XL was fine for me. Any suggestions? I've written to Maxime, hopefully will hear soon.


----------



## LamaRose (May 28, 2020)

joeyf said:


> Anyone else having problems downloading on Sine Player, I have the latest version with Logic 10.5, I'm having issues downloading the Tableau Solo Strings. yet Junkie XL was fine for me. Any suggestions? I've written to Maxime, hopefully will hear soon.



No problems here other than our very slow internet connection. Are you downloading via the standalone app or trying to do it in Logic? I used the app in the applications folder.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 28, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> That's so nice to hear, thank you very much  Do you have any idea for what instrument I should sample next?


Bari Sax.

One of those instruments that needs character baked in tbh.


----------



## joeyf (May 28, 2020)

Thanks yeh, I've been trying the Standalone, it seems to have locked up and nothing is happening. No matter how many times I try and re open or redownload. Nothing. Here's a Snapshot...?


----------



## José Herring (May 28, 2020)

Amazing low priced libraries. I have so many of them on my shopping list now I don't even know were to start. I've even started a spreadsheet. Jeezuss!!!


----------



## joeyf (May 28, 2020)

Maxime can you help me maybe? I have sent you a PM. Having trouble downloading the Solo Strings...


----------



## José Herring (May 28, 2020)

joeyf said:


> Thanks yeh, I've been trying the Standalone, it seems to have locked up and nothing is happening. No matter how many times I try and re open or redownload. Nothing. Here's a Snapshot...?


Sine did this to me once and then i opened it up on VEPRo and it worked fine. Go figure.


----------



## Jackdaw (May 28, 2020)

Bought this while having yet another GAS binge. I'm missing solo strings and this sounded like a steal, really.


----------



## David Kudell (May 28, 2020)

These sound lovely. I think the viola is my favorite, and what I'll probably use most as I love the range of where the viola sits. Great job Maxime and OT!


----------



## Serge Pavkin (May 29, 2020)

For me, this looks like a good addition to Tina Guo. Rather, Tina Guo will be a good addition to this library. Beautiful emotional sound.


----------



## ShidoStrife (May 29, 2020)

Wow, just wow. They sound really good! Definitely getting it soon!

I have no experience with the SINE player. Does it play well with Windows 10 and specifically Cubase?


----------



## Manaberry (May 29, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Finally it's out, I'm very excited!
> 
> I want to thank everyone at OT, the string players as well as everyone else who was involved into achieving this very personal project.


Great job Maxime! It's going to add some very nice textures to my strings layering.


----------



## AlainTH (May 29, 2020)

Sound really 'interestring'...
remark: 89 euros are in reality 110 euros (OT doesn't include vat in his communcations).


----------



## Lassi Tani (May 29, 2020)

I think this and Sospiro Strings together would make an interesting combo for cinematic pieces.


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 29, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Great job Maxime! It's going to add some very nice textures to my strings layering.


Thank you @Manaberry , now of course I can confirm that you were right with your guesses  
A new OS library running on Sine, as simple as that!

May I ask with which other string libraries you will layer TSS ?


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 29, 2020)

purple said:


> ERHU


I see a number of requests for woodwinds... I'm taking notice of that.
@purple Maybe some other ethnic woodwinds? Do you have an idea?


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 29, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Logic Pro


Hi @Jacob Fanto, I just found a good article on MusicTech explaining MIDI CC automation in Logic








Working with MIDI Controllers in Logic Pro X


Harnessing MIDI Controllers is an essential tool to exploit the expressive potential of both software and hardware instruments. Here's how to make use of it




www.musictech.net





Here a screenshot of what I find the most helpful in your case, maybe that's going to help you.


Could you please confirm that it works?


----------



## Jackdaw (May 29, 2020)

AlainTH said:


> remark: 89 euros are in reality 110 euros (OT doesn't include vat in his communcations).



I really hate this. There are couple of other retailers who also don't include VAT in their marketing prices, which actually is not legal at least in Europe. If there is a VAT to be added, it has to be mentioned in marketing communications also. It's showing up here and there, but not everywhere.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 29, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> I see a number of requests for woodwinds... I'm taking notice of that.
> @purple Maybe some other ethnic woodwinds? Do you have an idea?


Yes woodwinds are often recorded very static I find. The Berlin Epx B and C stuff is cool because it was recorded pretty dry but some of the best recordings ever were done by Westgate, for their modular series. Although these are still around I would love to have the same kind of lyrical quality in a much more modern Sine setting! Maybe watch this for “inspiration”:



I also love Aaron Ventures Infinite Woodwinds, and can’t wait for it to get the same improvements as the Brass have gotten with the v1.4 update. If anybody could achieve the same kind of top notch tone quality (Westgate) and combine it with the sheer musicality / playability of Aaron Venture’s stuff, it MUST be you Maxime. I could imagine an entire series, including ethnic instruments like the Duduk, Shakuhachi and so on!


----------



## Manaberry (May 29, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Thank you @Manaberry , now of course I can confirm that you were right with your guesses
> A new OS library running on Sine, as simple as that!
> 
> May I ask with which other string libraries you will layer TSS ?


I'm using CSS, CSSS, SSS, SStW, Con moto, Fluid shorts. I use the best of each. So I'm pretty sure I will use TSS with CSS or Con moto.


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 29, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes woodwinds are often recorded very static I find. The Berlin Epx B and C stuff is cool because it was recorded pretty dry but some of the best recordings ever were done by Westgate, for their modular series. Although these are still around I would love to have the same kind of lyrical quality in a much more modern Sine setting! Maybe watch this for “inspiration”:
> 
> 
> 
> I also love Aaron Ventures Infinite Woodwinds, and can’t wait for it to get the same improvements as the Brass have gotten with the v1.4 update. If anybody could achieve the same kind of top notch tone quality (Westgate) and combine it with the sheer musicality / playability of Aaron Venture’s stuff, it MUST be you Maxime. I could imagine an entire series, including ethnic instruments like the Duduk, Shakuhachi and so on!




Sounds like a good plan. There are many, many very good and inspiring libraries outthere.
But samples being what they are, they are just a snapshot of a more or less well recorded performance, which of course depends on the player and of what he's supposed to play.

Just wanna say that there is a big room for improvement IMO - and your ideas are more than welcome for that, thank you!


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 29, 2020)

colony nofi said:


> Just grabbed this - seems a steal! Looking forward to playing with it - even though it means putting yet ANOTHER sampler on my computer.


Thank you! I remember your posts about stereo imaging and stuff were very helpful a while back when I was starting all these recordings... Have you already played a bit with the library yet?


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 29, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> These sound beautiful, Maxime. Congratulations. I'm very excited to play what I think are your first instruments conceived with a full set of articulations.
> 
> I hope you will consider sampling a bass.
> 
> ...



Thanks @TigerTheFrog , that means a lot to me! Of course it was just a matter of time until I start recording instruments a bit deeply than with a single MF vibrato layer  
The shorts are a very good surprise I have to say with this library. But it also has to do with how musical the sampling sessions are organised. It's not just about playing single, static notes... There is a bit more involved here, which I guess is the "Organic Samples" way of sampling  


Do you have some other ideas for what could come next? I take notice of the woodwinds. Any other recommendation is welcome, also as I know you've been there since the very beginning of OS.


----------



## axb312 (May 29, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Thanks @TigerTheFrog , that means a lot to me! Of course it was just a matter of time until I start recording instruments a bit deeply than with a single MF vibrato layer
> The shorts are a very good surprise I have to say with this library. But it also has to do with how musical the sampling sessions are organised. It's not just about playing single, static notes... There is a bit more involved here, which I guess is the "Organic Samples" way of sampling
> 
> 
> Do you have some other ideas for what could come next? I take notice of the woodwinds. Any other recommendation is welcome, also as I know you've been there since the very beginning of OS.



You could also possibly complete the Soprano vox library...

Btw, how many dynamic layers do the sustain articulations have in tableau?


----------



## mybadmemory (May 29, 2020)

Just as BBCSO Core is released, without string leaders, this drops for a bargain price and sounds absolutely beautiful. <3

If I could wish I’d love if you made a flute library (piccolo, flute, and bass flute?) with a similar playability, lyrical sound, and some extra legato flourishes.


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 29, 2020)

axb312 said:


> You could also possibly complete the Soprano vox library...
> 
> Btw, how many dynamic layers do the sustain articulations have in tableau?


That's a good point. The Organic Voices series is designed well .. as a series. So definitely something to expand. Lots of possibilities there, I also thought about combining legatos with phrases even. 

The regular sustains in Tableau have a single MF layer with various attacks (controlled via CC1 for the first patch), you can use the marcatos which can also function as sustains if you like. They play from MP to FFF with seamless crossfading. 

@axb312 Is there anything else you would like to know about the library? Or some wishes concerning coming walkthroughs for instance?


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 29, 2020)

mybadmemory said:


> Just as BBCSO Core is released, without string leaders, this drops for a bargain price and sounds absolutely beautiful. <3
> 
> If I could wish I’d love if you made a flute library (piccolo, flute, and bass flute?) with a similar playability, lyrical sound, and some extra legato flourishes.



May I ask what you mean with "some extra legato flourishes"? At least it sounds very good and intriguing!


----------



## axb312 (May 29, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> That's a good point. The Organic Voices series is designed well .. as a series. So definitely something to expand. Lots of possibilities there, I also thought about combining legatos with phrases even.
> 
> The regular sustains in Tableau have a single MF layer with various attacks (controlled via CC1 for the first patch), you can use the marcatos which can also function as sustains if you like. They play from MP to FFF with seamless crossfading.
> 
> @axb312 Is there anything else you would like to know about the library? Or some wishes concerning coming walkthroughs for instance?



@Maxime Luft Not particularly no....a detailed track walkthrough of any of the posted demos would be appreciated - not just to learn aboud the library and how to use but also to learn from some skilled composers....

Anyhow, thanks for listening!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (May 29, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> I see a number of requests for woodwinds... I'm taking notice of that.
> @purple Maybe some other ethnic woodwinds? Do you have an idea?


If I may suggest; a good Armenian or Turkish ney! So far there are only a few and with moderate quality and playability in my view.


----------



## mybadmemory (May 29, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> May I ask what you mean with "some extra legato flourishes"? At least it sounds very good and intriguing!



Sorry for the vague explanation! I’m not an expert in the lingo here.  I guess I just meant in a similar manner to what you appear to have been doing with the strings now, where there seem to be more than the standard sustain, shorts, and legatos in the patches. From what I hear you’ve included a bunch of unusual stuff both in the translations and at note starts that are usually not sampled, like the ornaments, that are otherwise very hard to program with most sampled instruments. 

Would be very interesting to see what you’d do in terms of playable patches with these ornaments for flutes!


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 29, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> Just playing around a bit on my laptop keyboard in Logic, but I must say that the violas alone are worth the price of admission.
> 
> Still finding my way around SINE, and the resizing issue is not helping! The great news for Logic users is the extremely low cpu hit I'm getting... virtually nil for the legato articulation.
> 
> After the conversion of Euro to USD, this comes to $33 per instrument which is a great deal, imho.



The CPU meter is extremely low on my end as well. The Sine player is designed to handle such instruments internally, so if you compare with Kontakt, it has to run its own engine + read the user's script which depending on how complex it is might add some latency...

@LamaRose May I ask which version of Logic you are using? 10.5 seems to behave quite differently than other versions.


----------



## MA-Simon (May 29, 2020)

I am wondering if it is possible to get more RR for sam-note legato out of the sustain samples in this library? 
Would be such an improvement if possible to do quick la-la-la-la lines on the same note.


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 29, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> I am wondering if it is possible to get more RR for sam-note legato out of the sustain samples in this library?
> Would be such an improvement if possible to do quick la-la-la-la lines on the same note.


Actually it is possible as you have x4 RRs actually for rebows...
x1: Legato con vibrato
x1: Legato without vibrato
x1: Glissando con vibrato
x1: Glissando without vibrato

Of course you first have to programm the velocities and midi CC (for with / without vibrato mode) accordingly, which isn't super intuitive I agree!
I will try to implement that, someone also told me about trying to EQ the strings a bit to get this more hybrid music kind of string sound (just with this typical smile EQ, less mids, more highs & low-mids) - that could be done for an update.

@MA-Simon I am curious to know which instrument you like the best  For me it's the viola, also the viola player just told me that he hopes that violas will get more solos from now on!


----------



## Jacob Fanto (May 29, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Hi @Jacob Fanto, I just found a good article on MusicTech explaining MIDI CC automation in Logic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, very helpful! Side note, do you know when OT will send the competition applicants their free Tableau Strings instrument via email?


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 29, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Thanks, very helpful! Side note, do you know when OT will send the competition applicants their free Tableau Strings instrument via email?



It's definitely coming next week, keep an eye on your inbox! OT will post officially about it on VI-C when it's ready.

Have you decided which instrument you will pick up yet?


----------



## samphony (May 29, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> It's the Komplete Kontrol M32.
> 
> I just really enjoy a small, portable setup where you don't have to route tons of equipment together
> 
> ...


Next up Tableu Strings for StaffPad?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 29, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Do you have some other ideas for what could come next? I take notice of the woodwinds. Any other recommendation is welcome, also as I know you've been there since the very beginning of OS.


Hi Maxime,

A set of saxophones? 

Reid


----------



## LamaRose (May 29, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> @LamaRose May I ask which version of Logic you are using? 10.5 seems to behave quite differently than other versions.



Currently on 10.4.8... is 10.5 better/worse on CPU? I've heard that CPU usage is much improved in Kontakt 6 which, if true, is quite annoying having to pay $99 to upgrade/fix.

The viola and shorts are the standouts in the library.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (May 29, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> It's definitely coming next week, keep an eye on your inbox! OT will post officially about it on VI-C when it's ready.
> 
> Have you decided which instrument you will pick up yet?


Viola! And then I may even buy the other two! Would the price point change for the complete library once I've received the free instrument?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 29, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> A set of saxophones. That would be my first choice.


I don't think any developers have quite captured this:


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 29, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I don't think any developers have quite captured this:


Who would want that to be bottled up? Deserves to be free, running wild and untamed


----------



## AlainTH (May 29, 2020)

Jackdaw said:


> I really hate this. There are couple of other retailers who also don't include VAT in their marketing prices, which actually is not legal at least in Europe. If there is a VAT to be added, it has to be mentioned in marketing communications also. It's showing up here and there, but not everywhere.


exactly it is not legal (first) and the mentality behind is not sympathetic (second but...). 
Concerning woodwind the infinite woodwinds are also in the way of better balance for playability over keyswitches.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 29, 2020)

AlainTH said:


> exactly it is not legal (first) and the mentality behind is not sympathetic (second but...)


You seem to be unaware of how that ACTUALLY turns out for us, the clients - which is that WE eat the cost.

option 1: they price it so that factoring in the possibility of VAT/similar. Then the entire rest of the planet pays that increased price, which accounted for VAT eating their margins.(one of the big names definitely seems to prefer this)

option 2: they price it so that it doesn't factor that in, and people who live in countries that tax their population heavily can complain about it on the forums, while at least the rest of us aren't punished for their country's policies.

then I suppose is the option you only imagine exists(for any developer working with a large overhead):

option 3: they price it not factoring things like VAT in, and out of the goodness of their hearts eat a massive chunk of their profit margins for people who live in those countries.

I can tell you with absolute certainty that option 3 is for small developers who don't sink a ton of 0's into their costs and hit an even ROI the first day of sales. Certainly isnt something a company with outside investment is willing to tolerate, let alone shareholders.

Not to sound bitter, but that's simply how the economy operates - regardless of whatever non-enforceable laws country xyz comes up with, ultimately trying to enforce it onto the rest of the world wont work. Would you rather they simply not sell to countries that have VAT and sidestep the whole issue? Might be more reasonable with virtual goods than physical goods, but as soon as you realize foreign companies can simply not sell you food because they don't want to pay the king(or queen's) ransom then i'm sure you'd be okay footing the rest of the bill if it came to that 

note: I edited the wording slightly, as I'm sure it's inconvenient, so I'm not knocking at you for complaining, only pointing out that your "solution" creates a problem for the rest.

One thing that I've experienced plenty with orchestral tools - is looking at the price on the screen in euro only to pay a large amount more in USD. For instance, one transaction looked like this $912.89 USD = €778.00 EUR. heck, BWW revive for instance, cost me $829.09 USD = €649.00 EUR.

I'd much rather pay 778$ than 912$ - but alas, that's how international commerce works


----------



## AlainTH (May 29, 2020)

i forgot your presence here when it is OT in the subject...  , all i know (and "i can tell you" also but i don't specifically speak to you) is it is illegal in europe to not show the price vat included and the price of 89 EUROS signify in EUROPE, the euros (word used in the title of this thread) have this name because it is in europe (i simplify...). and other companies respect that. The actual spitfire sale give no bad surprise when going to valid the cart...


----------



## SupremeFist (May 29, 2020)

I've been playing with it today and can report that it's an extremely reasonable price even with the VAT added.


----------



## Everratic (May 29, 2020)

Is there a non-vibrato mode for legato?


----------



## Rory (May 29, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> You seem to be unaware of how that ACTUALLY turns out for us, the clients - which is that WE eat the cost.
> 
> option 1: they price it so that factoring in the possibility of VAT/similar. Then the entire rest of the planet pays that increased price, which accounted for VAT eating their margins.(one of the big names definitely seems to prefer this)
> 
> ...



Actually, there are on-line EU vendors who show the price with VAT included, but deduct the VAT during checkout for non-EU purchasers. The software to do this kind of thing would seem to be readily available, essentially a variation on software widely used in the U.S. and Canada where sales tax/VAT depends on state/province.

To take one example, if an American orders from Amazon Germany, the price is shown VAT included, but the VAT is removed during checkout.


----------



## FinGael (May 29, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Hi Maxime,
> 
> What I have always found unique about your libraries is the way the personality of the player comes through. Also the philosophy was to spend all the time on the legato, rather than provide multiple articulations, soundscapes, phrases, arps, etc. You put your time into that one thing until you got it right and made it so easy to play, because that was all it was. There was clearly a highly cultivated taste and attention to detail and unwillingness to compromise, which impressed me in such a young person. So when I got Solo Opera I immediately started playing it and made a video to show people how easy it was to play out of the box. Beautiful tone and total plonkability and it sounded real! While I don't own them all, it is still IMO the best solo female library I am aware of available at any price.
> 
> ...



+1 for saxophones - would definitely buy! Especially interested in a good soprano sax (I don't want to take the audio modeling -route and haven't found any good alternative).


----------



## Jackdaw (May 29, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> You seem to be unaware of how that ACTUALLY turns out for us, the clients - which is that WE eat the cost....



This has nothing to do with that.

If legislation, for a reason, says that you cannot post official marketing communication stating that you can buy something for 10 but you really have to pay 12.5 it is so. In that situation you lure people with false communication.

Funny thing that it is easily avoidable by saying "10+VAT where applicable". Now everyone knows the true price.

Nevertheless beautiful library, bought it without hesitation.


----------



## Robo Rivard (May 29, 2020)

Nice and warm! Now, if I can get a job...


----------



## Loïc D (May 29, 2020)

@Maxime Luft : I love lots of your products, so I didn’t have to decide long before I get it. 

The demos are awesome too (The Tanz one is impressive).

This is really great value for the price, congratulations. Long live Organic Samples.


----------



## CT (May 29, 2020)

These do sound really lovely in the demos. I'm definitely interested to see what else you may come up with.


----------



## EgM (May 29, 2020)

Thanks for this library @Maxime Luft, as always it's awesome


----------



## Robo Rivard (May 29, 2020)

The second demo, "When we meet again" by Benny Oschmann really sells the library.


----------



## LamaRose (May 29, 2020)

Everratic said:


> Is there a non-vibrato mode for legato?



Yes.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 29, 2020)

I think metropolis Ark 4 would be an insanely good combo. for future demo composers thinking about making one @Maxime Luft @OT_Tobias @OrchestralTools


----------



## NYC Composer (May 29, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> That's a good point. The Organic Voices series is designed well .. as a series. So definitely something to expand. Lots of possibilities there, I also thought about combining legatos with phrases even.
> 
> The regular sustains in Tableau have a single MF layer with various attacks (controlled via CC1 for the first patch), you can use the marcatos which can also function as sustains if you like. They play from MP to FFF with seamless crossfading.
> 
> @axb312 Is there anything else you would like to know about the library? Or some wishes concerning coming walkthroughs for instance?


Congratulations on this release. It sounds good and I'm considering it though I have TOO many strings.

I just wanted to say that your Organic Voices Soprano is incredibly lovely, and I use it often.


----------



## colony nofi (May 30, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Thank you! I remember your posts about stereo imaging and stuff were very helpful a while back when I was starting all these recordings... Have you already played a bit with the library yet?


Will get to some time this week - and really looking forward to it.


----------



## vdk-john (May 30, 2020)

Hello,
does anyone know if tremolo and trills speed can be controlled? Or do they always start slow and speed up?

Thanks


----------



## MartinH. (May 30, 2020)

Jackdaw said:


> Funny thing that it is easily avoidable by saying "10+VAT where applicable". Now everyone knows the true price.



Both the price in the e-mail I got and on the website is displayed like that for me. "89,00 € +VAT"


----------



## Loïc D (May 30, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Both the price in the e-mail I got and on the website is displayed like that for me. "89,00 € +VAT"


I second this, OT makes it clear.

That said, here in France, the regulations state that all prices must be displayed including VAT.

While that the case for 100% consumer websites, some professional websites still use prices excl. VAT (because pro can later deduct VAT for their fees).

So it’s a bit whether OT considers itself as a consumer or a pro company.

The ideal would be to register this preference based on location / user preference which is very simple to do (all online merchant solutions provide this).


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 30, 2020)

OT_Tobias said:


> These are still there for all "old" collections - see https://orchestraltools.helpscoutdocs.com/collection/336-collection-notes
> I hope I can find the time to do them for the new stuff, too, but it is quite laborious


Another nice feature I just discovered on the current Orchestral Tools site:
Mini demos of each instrument (just click on the play button).






This is simply brilliant! I notice that other SINE collections have this too. No more skimming through the entire walkthrough videos.


----------



## midiman (May 30, 2020)

Congratulations on the first release with OT. I love the previous libraries you created before OT and am eager to play with this one. I would love to hear a longer walkthough with more examples of the legato sounds. Are there more videos in the making?


----------



## SupremeFist (May 30, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Another nice feature I just discovered on the current Orchestral Tools site:
> Mini demos of each instrument (just click on the play button).
> 
> 
> ...


Have to say I really like the Sine player, seems more modern and progressive than anything else out there


----------



## Jackdaw (May 30, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Both the price in the e-mail I got and on the website is displayed like that for me. "89,00 € +VAT"



I think that this got way too much attention because this lib is wonderful and I recommend it to everyone.

Still, in very first post in this thread, the commercial message, does not say so. Thats the advertisement to lure people in the first place with wrong total cost. That is the point.

But like said, this got way too much attention, because the lib is just awesome. Bought it, using it. Not gonna comment on this VAT thing in this thread after this.


----------



## Zamenhof (May 31, 2020)

Wow, this library could be a game changer at this price point (even with the added VAT). The sound is beautiful!

This would be my first Sine product though. So the big question is: How well does these solo instruments blend with EW Hollywood Orchestra or BBC Orchestra Core?


----------



## korgscrew2000 (May 31, 2020)

AlainTH said:


> exactly it is not legal (first) and the mentality behind is not sympathetic (second but...).
> Concerning woodwind the infinite woodwinds are also in the way of better balance for playability over keyswitches.



I've put a few libraries in the basket I've been able to afford then Vat is added at payment. It is annoying.


----------



## vdk-john (May 31, 2020)

vdk-john said:


> Hello,
> does anyone know if tremolo and trills speed can be controlled? Or do they always start slow and speed up?
> 
> Thanks



Here at 1h 45m he says he's using mod wheel to change the speed?



Could someone confirm if that works also for tremolo and violin/cello?

Also I assume you can do both tone / semitone (full / half step) trills?

Thanks


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 31, 2020)

vdk-john said:


> Here at 1h 45m he says he's using mod wheel to change the speed?


I think he's using the mod wheel to make the bowing louder, not faster. The speed is just because it was actually performed by the player that way, at least that would be my guess. Unless SINE has some advanced time-stretch capability I'm not aware of.


----------



## gtrwll (Jun 1, 2020)

Any user demos out there yet? Interested to hear some more examples of what people can do with this, as it seem very expressive.


----------



## ShidoStrife (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi, some concerns before I buy. I hope @Maxime Luft or anyone who has it can confirm.

1. Are the sustains infinite sustains? Or do they stop/automatically rebow after some time?

2. How do you use the different legatos (like legato, portamento etc)? Are they by CC? Velocity?

3. Can it go fast? Like, I dunno, Paganini fast? Would love to hear a shredding demo if there's one 

thank you in advance!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 1, 2020)

ShidoStrife said:


> 2. How do you use the different legatos (like legato, portamento etc)? Are they by CC? Velocity?


I'm guessing this is something you just set up in SINE however you like.


----------



## ShidoStrife (Jun 1, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I'm guessing this is something you just set up in SINE however you like.



Thanks! That video is about articulations, but I found another one specifically on legato.


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 1, 2020)

@Maxime Luft Can the library be moved easily from one drive to another? How? I already have Junkie XL installed and under "Sine Player" > "Content" it just shows a bunch of numbers. So how do I know which samples belong to which library? I want to buy this lib, but I don't want to sort through a mess of numbers when I need to re-arrange my libs and drives.


----------



## vdk-john (Jun 2, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I think he's using the mod wheel to make the bowing louder, not faster. The speed is just because it was actually performed by the player that way, at least that would be my guess. Unless SINE has some advanced time-stretch capability I'm not aware of.



Hi,
Thanks! Yeah support also confirmed this: "the tremolo just gets fast over the course of the sample, it is not controllable"


----------



## Billy Palmer (Jun 2, 2020)

The quality and price here seem pretty incredible. Great job, looking forward to trying these!


----------



## InverseS (Jun 2, 2020)

synergy543 said:


> @Maxime Luft Can the library be moved easily from one drive to another? How? I already have Junkie XL installed and under "Sine Player" > "Content" it just shows a bunch of numbers. So how do I know which samples belong to which library? I want to buy this lib, but I don't want to sort through a mess of numbers when I need to re-arrange my libs and drives.



I downloaded it on one drive, then moved the folder to a new drive. Had no problems opening it from the new location on the Sine player.


----------



## InverseS (Jun 2, 2020)

ShidoStrife said:


> Hi, some concerns before I buy. I hope @Maxime Luft or anyone who has it can confirm.
> 
> 1. Are the sustains infinite sustains? Or do they stop/automatically rebow after some time?
> 
> ...



1. Rebowing. Maybe alittle too fast for the slowest pieces. I have found no infinite bow.

2. Velocity by default. Don't know if there is a way to alter it.

3. Not tested yet.


----------



## Rory (Jun 2, 2020)

InverseS said:


> I downloaded it on one drive, then moved the folder to a new drive. Had no problems opening it from the new location on the Sine player.



Good to know, because I need to move SINE and its content to a new drive tomorrow. When you did this, did you move it to the root of the new drive or to a subdirectory?


----------



## InverseS (Jun 2, 2020)

Rory said:


> Good to know, because I need to move SINE and its content to a new drive tomorrow. When you did this, did you move it to the root of the new drive or to a subdirectory?



I've moved the OT folder to the root. Same structure as on the download drive.


----------



## Rory (Jun 2, 2020)

InverseS said:


> I've moved the OT folder to the root. Same structure as on the download drive.



Thanks, I’m going to try a subdirectory and will report back on the result. Orchestral Tools should have this kind of info in a FAQ.


----------



## ShidoStrife (Jun 2, 2020)

InverseS said:


> 1. Rebowing. Maybe alittle too fast for the slowest pieces. I have found no infinite bow.
> 
> 2. Velocity by default. Don't know if there is a way to alter it.
> 
> 3. Not tested yet.



Thank you for confirming them! Reading the recent thread about spitfire solo strings and having used eastwest solo violin myself, the auto-rebow is kind of concerning, hence I asked.


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 3, 2020)

@Maxine Luft - Love the expression and playability. Great concept and very inspiring! 
Q - Why do I have to tune down to 432Hz to get 440Hz pitch? What's the rationale? 
And is there a manual that goes into details?


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 3, 2020)

@Maxime Luft I recieved the following email notice today:

"As a thank you for taking part in our #OutsideCompetition with StaffPad, we would like to offer you a free instrument from *https://201830.seu2.cleverreach.com/c/48581523/3d873405212a-1fdfdct (Tableau Solo Strings.)*

Below is your €56 voucher code. With it, you can purchase whichever single instrument from Tableau Solo Strings you prefer—so you can get either the violin, viola, or cello completely free. Or you can purchase the whole collection and apply the voucher to the total price (€89 + VAT until June 30, €119 + VAT thereafter)."

What if I purchased the whole collection _before_ I received my voucher code? Do I get a refund or a store credit? Thanks.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jun 4, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> @Maxime Luft I recieved the following email notice today:
> 
> "As a thank you for taking part in our #OutsideCompetition with StaffPad, we would like to offer you a free instrument from *https://201830.seu2.cleverreach.com/c/48581523/3d873405212a-1fdfdct (Tableau Solo Strings.)*
> 
> ...



if not I would be happy to use it for you as I am looking for a solo cello or violin


----------



## InverseS (Jun 4, 2020)

synergy543 said:


> @Maxime Luft Can the library be moved easily from one drive to another? How? I already have Junkie XL installed and under "Sine Player" > "Content" it just shows a bunch of numbers. So how do I know which samples belong to which library? I want to buy this lib, but I don't want to sort through a mess of numbers when I need to re-arrange my libs and drives.


Tss had theese folders to me:
480=violin
481=viola
482=cello
Don't have Junkie XL (happy with cinebrass at the moment) or any other Sine libs, so don't know if it's random numbers or if they are set, though you could sort by date to figure it out. You can open libs from various drives as I moved one folder first to test.


----------



## Kartus (Jun 4, 2020)

These numbers are not random. They are the same numbers like in the OT shop when you hover over each single instrument buy buttons you see the url in example:
https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/order/product/add/instrument/480


----------



## Rory (Jun 4, 2020)

People who are interested in the issues of moving SINE Player libraries, and the use of numbers to identify libraries, may find it useful to check out this thread that I just started: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/moving-libraries-with-sine-player-is-easy.94247/

Moving the libraries appears to be easy, and in MacOS, at least, there’s a simple way to turn the numbers into plain English, or indeed plain any language. 

I started a separate thread because the issues are broader than this one product.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Jun 4, 2020)

Still haven’t received an email from OT for the outside competition free tableau strings instrument... my feelings


----------



## angeruroth (Jun 5, 2020)

A little something I made while testing it.

I wanted to find the limits of the playability, so this test is extremely naked: no fx, no panning, no volume changes, no CC riding... nothing. Just the note velocities and what sounds out of the box.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 6, 2020)

angeruroth said:


> A little something I made while testing it.
> 
> I wanted to find the limits of the playability, so this test is extremely naked: no fx, no panning, no volume changes, no CC riding... nothing. Just the note velocities and what sounds out of the box.



Hmm am I allowed to say that I'm not impressed with the legato at all?


----------



## purple (Jun 6, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> Hmm am I allowed to say that I'm not impressed with the legato at all?


Have to say I agree. I like the tone a bit but CSSS still takes the cake for me by far. The legato in here is really nothing to write home about, honestly, and is average at best.


----------



## sathyva (Jun 6, 2020)

purple said:


> Have to say I agree. I like the tone a bit but CSSS still takes the cake for me by far. The legato in here is really nothing to write home about, honestly, and is average at best.


CSSS and CSS legato are by far the best on the market !


----------



## angeruroth (Jun 6, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> Hmm am I allowed to say that I'm not impressed with the legato at all?


May I ask why?
I'm not a big fan of legato (maybe because that's not the sweet spot of the libs I've had) so it's been a while since last time I used one exposed (I usually ride the CCs with long artics) but this time I was impressed by how it reacted to my playing and by the [almost] immediate result, so I'm sincerely intrigued.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 6, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> Hmm am I allowed to say that I'm not impressed with the legato at all?


Unfortunately I'm with you on this. I want to like this more than I am.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 6, 2020)

angeruroth said:


> May I ask why?


It just sounds bad. I guess we've been spoiled by Alex and the Cinematic Studio series. As someone said, I really wanted to like this but unfortunately I don't think I'll be getting it now.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 6, 2020)

That being said, for the price, I think it would do really nicely for layering with other string libraries.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 6, 2020)

rottoy said:


> That being said, for the price, I think it would do really nicely for layering with other string libraries.


Yeah, I guess for definition it will do a decent job.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 6, 2020)

Well that initial enthusiasm faded fast. From “hot new legato sensation for an incredible price” to “yeah, I guess it’ll gets some use for layering”...


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 6, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Well that initial enthusiasm faded fast. From “hot new legato sensation for an incredible price” to “yeah, I guess it’ll gets some use for layering”...


I'm into it. I'm not sure what those folks are hearing, but what I'm hearing is a quick playthrough with no tweaks and no cc info, and a lot of personality from the players coming through.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 6, 2020)

on a budget, I dont think ull be making intro price, and that's okay


----------



## gussunkri (Jun 6, 2020)

Any opinions about the mics? I added the AB mics to the basic tree and spot mics. To my ears they sound as if they are at the same distance as the tree mics, but have a warmer sound and slightly different stereo width. Ribbon mics? Has anyone used ambient and surround mics?


----------



## purple (Jun 6, 2020)

angeruroth said:


> May I ask why?
> I'm not a big fan of legato (maybe because that's not the sweet spot of the libs I've had) so it's been a while since last time I used one exposed (I usually ride the CCs with long artics) but this time I was impressed by how it reacted to my playing and by the [almost] immediate result, so I'm sincerely intrigued.


Legato is tough to get right but completely essential... Especially with solo instruments... I find that legato quality and realism is the great divider between libraries I want to buy and libraries that I don't.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jun 6, 2020)

I´m a little disappointed two - mostly from the cello. Legatos are "ok" but I dont like the spiccatos at all. There are lot of hard, harsh and more percussive sounding round robins which makes it hard to play in a melodic way - maybe a staccato would have been the better choice next to all these ornament articulations. Also the Tremolos with recorded tempo from slow to fast is kind of unusable for me - synchronized to the daw-tempo would have been nice. 

BUT on the other side...its cello, viola "and" violin for 89€ - so what do we expect 😉 

I think its still a very fair price and good choice for beginner who wants some solo strings with more of an harder classic sound. Otherwise I would go for Alder Cello and Alder Violin from Waverunner Audio (39€ and 49€) for a warmer sound.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 6, 2020)

Fancy new strings? Maybe it's time for *The Robber* to make an appearance again...🤔


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 6, 2020)

Very early days for Tableau SS, yet surprised to see specific criticisms and lack of 'trusted' endorsements. Will watch with patience, but intrigues nonetheless.


----------



## angeruroth (Jun 6, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Well that initial enthusiasm faded fast. From “hot new legato sensation for an incredible price” to “yeah, I guess it’ll gets some use for layering”...


I don't think there's a solo lib you can use without layering, but as I said earlier I don't use legato often, so I can't say if there's a better one out there. After playing a bit with the mic balance and the CCs this one sounds good to me.
And yes, it adds definition and character when layered, but I'm also going to use it to add more exposed lines to my compositions. Maybe not completely alone, I'll need more testing to know that, but I still think that's not a real possibility with any lib.

Anyway, my previous test was the worst possible scenario for a lib so please don't judge TSS by that quick and lazy track. I don't think anyone would ever use it that way in a real track.
Just by rebalancing the mics (the spot mics can be very harsh, and by default those are at the same level as the tree mics) softens the sound, a bit of CC riding improves the legato feeling, a bit of EQ/comp (as always) can be very handy...

The one thing I'd love to be able to tweak is the length of the rebowing, and maybe the vibrato speed, but being performance based recordings I'm not sure that would be possible.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 6, 2020)

only thing I noticed is that I'd probably rather hear crossfade between non vibrato and vibrato samples. mainly because of the vibrato rate feeling a bit much at times from the user demos. 

who knows though/shrug


----------



## tharos (Jun 7, 2020)

A short test with the violin. this library is not easy to use. it requires a lot of work for something that doesn't sound static


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 7, 2020)

tharos said:


> A short test with the violin. this library is not easy to use. it requires a lot of work for something that doesn't sound static



Most of it doesn't sound that bad but what in the world happened with all of the 16th notes in bar 3?! I assume it triggers legato in that part but it sounds like crap


----------



## lp59burst (Jun 7, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Well that initial enthusiasm faded fast. From “hot new legato sensation for an incredible price” to “yeah, I guess it’ll gets some use for layering”...


Hah.... welcome to VI-C...


----------



## tharos (Jun 7, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> I assume it triggers legato in that part but it sounds like crap



Right. I tried all articulations with legato, but it sounds inconsistent (just too resonance, it's weird, bad result) mostly when short notes are played just before. As it's a solo library, I regret there's is only the spiccato articulation (very hard in this library), and no staccato or stacattisimo. It's not the same technique and most of the time they can not be substitute. Shorten a long note to simulate the staccato doesn't work all the time, the attack is not significant enough in certain contexts (tweaking midi cc to compensate the lack of attack can do the trick but then as I said before, so it requires a lot of work in midi programming, for a result not always convincing)


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 7, 2020)

tharos said:


> Right. I tried all articulations with legato, but it sounds inconsistent (just too resonance, it's weird, bad result) mostly when short notes are played just before. As it's a solo library, I regret there's is only the spiccato articulation (very hard in this library), and no staccato or stacattisimo. It's not the same technique and most of the time they can not be substitute. Shorten a long note to simulate the staccato doesn't work all the time, the attack is not significant enough in certain contexts (tweaking midi cc to compensate the lack of attack can do the trick but then as I said before, so it requires a lot of work in midi programming, for a result not always convincing)


I just assumed you turned off the legato in bar 3, in part because of the double stops. It sounds like non-legato sustains to my ear. And the grace notes in bar 2 sound kind of like there's another violinist next to the soloist just playing those notes.

Having said that, I still like the sound of this library and I like your mockup. 😎 It doesn't really bother me or even surprise me that it could have trouble playing something like this. A lot of libraries would. It's a cool niche library, not a panacea.


----------



## h.s.j.e (Jun 8, 2020)

Other than some of the usual problems with SINE crashing Reaper, I've really enjoyed this library. I like the sound, and I like how it functions in SINE (when not crashing Reaper). That said, I do like my spiccatos chunky, so that's probably a part of it.


----------



## David Kudell (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm really loving the sound of this library. The viola is gorgeous. Here's a little track I put together that features the viola.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 8, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> I'm really loving the sound of this library. The viola is gorgeous. Here's a little track I put together that features the viola.



Dang it David. Earlier i thought I was gonna save some money and now hearing this I really want the viola! 😂 Jokes aside, beautiful piece! I love the harmonies!


----------



## gussunkri (Jun 8, 2020)

I tested it more today, and yes, I quite like that viola! I am still trying to figure out how to deal with only one dynamic layer for longs. I am so used to crafting arcs with the mod wheel.


----------



## David Kudell (Jun 8, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> Dang it David. Earlier i thought I was gonna save up some money and now hearing this I really want the viola! 😂 Jokes aside, beautiful piece! I love the harmonies!


Thanks! I haven't got too in-depth with the library yet, I just loaded up the main legato articulation.

I find this viola to have a really nice, rich sound. I also own the Joshua Bell violin which is great, but that can often be a little more bright or in your face with the sound, while the Tableau viola is smooth and easy to play, and the vibrato is something you don't have to worry about, it just sounds nice.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 8, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> Thanks! I haven't got too in-depth with the library yet, I just loaded up the main legato articulation.
> 
> I find this viola to have a really nice, rich sound. I also own the Joshua Bell violin which is great, but that can often be a little more bright or in your face with the sound, while the Tableau viola is smooth and easy to play, and the vibrato is something you don't have to worry about, it just sounds nice.


How does portamento sound? I don't think I've heard it in any demos so far.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 8, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> I'm really loving the sound of this library. The viola is gorgeous. Here's a little track I put together that features the viola.



Love it. Did you use Ascend for the piano?


----------



## David Kudell (Jun 8, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Love it. Did you use Ascend for the piano?


The piano was Noire with the particles turned on. I love the sound of it, especially with the sub bass on the low notes. I didn’t even need to use a bass guitar.


----------



## gussunkri (Jun 9, 2020)

ka00 said:


> I love this. I wish the library offered legato with different attack lengths though as that would have helped the naturalism I think.


There’s the patch where the intensity of the attack is controlled by the mod wheel. That is the legato I have used most.


----------



## ridgero (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm underwhelmed too and I have to admit: 

I don't like the SINE player, it is'n intuitive at all. It's a bad user experience


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 9, 2020)

ridgero said:


> I'm underwhelmed too and I have to admit:
> 
> I don't like the SINE player, it is'n intuitive at all. It's a bad user experience


I like the Sine player a lot. So far it’s been a far better experience for me than the Capsule engine in Kontakt.


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 11, 2020)

ridgero said:


> I'm underwhelmed too and I have to admit:
> 
> I don't like the SINE player, it is'n intuitive at all. It's a bad user experience



I try to not sound too biased here, but I absolutely have to disagree with bad user experience and not being intuitive.

If you're a key switch guy, you can quickly load in all the articulations you need side by side

If you are a layering guy, you can quickly load all the articulations side by side, change the MIDI channel to 1 on all instruments and melt articulations together. I do that with JXL Brass for example, by layering spics, marcs, and sus. With this method, I am quickly able to play brass lines as they should sound like without fiddling around with key switches etc.

If you are a morph guy, you can even blend articulations by going from e.g. a sustain patch to a trem patch by gently turning a knob on your controller.

To be honest, SINE Player is the first sampler that is clearly focused on writing with orchestral samples.


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 11, 2020)

I also uploaded my little exploring video right now. Towards the end, I will also show a method of quickly layering different articulations from different libraries (in this case Metropolis Ark I) and how easy it is to come up with your own patches.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 11, 2020)

Waywyn said:


> I also uploaded my little exploring video right now. Towards the end, I will also show a method of quickly layering different articulations from different libraries (in this case Metropolis Ark I) and how easy it is to come up with your own patches.



Thanks Alex. 😎 I was waiting for Orchestral Tools to come out with a more detailed walk through--mostly to hear the different mics--and it looks like you beat them to it. For me, a user walk through like this is the single most helpful thing when deciding on a library.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 11, 2020)

Thanks, Alex... great info as always. So far, I like the library and love the viola. I layered the viola with the Emotional violin and Alder cello and they blended seamlessly, everything straight out of the box! 

As far as Sine, the only downer is that the player can not be resized and does not fit on my 13" MBP.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jun 11, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> Thanks, Alex... great info as always. So far, I like the library and love the viola. I layered the viola with the Emotional violin and Alder cello and they blended seamlessly, everything straight out of the box!
> 
> As far as Sine, the only downer is that the player can not be resized and does not fit on my 13" MBP.


Sine can be resized
Try the bottom right corner.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 11, 2020)

Nils Neumann said:


> Sine can be resized
> Try the bottom right corner.


 
I can shift the player left and right, and shift it down all the way, but I can only raise it to the top of the screen with still conceals the bottom portion including the bottom corners. If I could resize from the top corners, no problemo... just don't have access to the bottom. Thanks.


----------



## chapbot (Jun 11, 2020)

Waywyn said:


> I also uploaded my little exploring video right now. Towards the end, I will also show a method of quickly layering different articulations from different libraries (in this case Metropolis Ark I) and how easy it is to come up with your own patches.



Thank you for this video, super helpful.


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 11, 2020)

You're more than welcome guys! Glad I was able to help!


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi,

I was listening to the audio demos of TSS on the OT website, to my ears they sound like there is a lot of mid-and-hi frequencies chopped out of the mix. The mix sounds dull, and kind of lo-fi. The video teaser audio sounds much better. Maybe OT can check these audio demo mixes, they just don't sound good to my ears.

I also noticed the nasal quality of the Violin, I'm not sure if that can be fixed with EQ. The Viola sounds very good, it has a rich and warm timbre. The Cello sounds good.

There are no Staccato samples in the library, only Spiccatto and Spiccato Shorts for the viola. I wonder why they skipped sampling Staccatto Articulations.

I'm thinking about only buying the Viola, but the bundle price is tempting.

For those who purchased it, are you happy with the Violin's sound/timbre ?

What about Vibrato, I watched Alex/Waywyn's video above, (Thanks Alex, the video was very helpful), but there wasn't a mention of the Vibrato, so the vibrato is baked in, and happens gradually which is nice, but can you choose to play non-vibrato ? How is that implemented in this library ?

Thanks.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jun 12, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> I can shift the player left and right, and shift it down all the way, but I can only raise it to the top of the screen with still conceals the bottom portion including the bottom corners. If I could resize from the top corners, no problemo... just don't have access to the bottom. Thanks.


I think I can't follow. Did you can't resize the window at all or can you not get it small enough?


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 12, 2020)

Nils Neumann said:


> I think I can't follow. Did you can't resize the window at all or can you not get it small enough?


I can only resize along the x-axis... the menu bar will stretch across the length of the screen, but I can't grab a corner and pull it diagonally to open up the sine player. For whatever reason, the Sine player window does not respond to typical Mac functions/controls for windows... like a stubborn child! Hopefully this will be rectified before purchasing one of their major libraries. Thanks again for you help and suggestions!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jun 18, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> I can only resize along the x-axis... the menu bar will stretch across the length of the screen, but I can't grab a corner and pull it diagonally to open up the sine player. For whatever reason, the Sine player window does not respond to typical Mac functions/controls for windows... like a stubborn child! Hopefully this will be rectified before purchasing one of their major libraries. Thanks again for you help and suggestions!



Hi LamaRose,

We're working on a fix for this as we speak and hoping to include it in our next SINE update.
We'll keep you informed about this and also when to expect the next SINE update.

Let us know if you have any more questions.

Best,

OT


----------



## CJM (Jun 21, 2020)

Does anyone know how to CC map the vibrato/non vibrato? I think it’s all great, but for me this one feature lets the instrument down and there’s quite a lack of info about mapping. Thanks in advance!


----------



## angeruroth (Jun 21, 2020)

You can change the vib CC (on/off) here.


----------



## CJM (Jun 21, 2020)

angeruroth said:


> You can change the vib CC (on/off) here.



Thanks, I couldn’t get it to work, but I’ll try it again. Have you managed it OK?


----------



## angeruroth (Jun 21, 2020)

CJM said:


> Thanks, I couldn’t get it to work, but I’ll try it again. Have you managed it OK?


Yes. The default value is 4 (I think), so I changed it to 1 so I can control it with the attack fader (I'm used to cc1+cc11).


----------



## CJM (Jun 21, 2020)

angeruroth said:


> Yes. The default value is 4 (I think), so I changed it to 1 so I can control it with the attack fader (I'm used to cc1+cc11).



Thanks again! It seems that when you pull down the mod wheel (variations) it toggles the vibrato and when you increase the mod wheel (variation) it turns it off. Is this not back to front?


----------



## CJM (Jun 21, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Finally it's out, I'm very excited!
> 
> I want to thank everyone at OT, the string players as well as everyone else who was involved into achieving this very personal project.



Hello Maxime, I really like Tableau Solo Strings, it’s great. Can you do a tutorial or is there something available already that explains the different CC options? I would like to know how to go from non vibrato to vibrato whilst using the mod wheel to increase velocity/intensity. Thank you!


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jun 22, 2020)

CJM said:


> Hello Maxime, I really like Tableau Solo Strings, it’s great. Can you do a tutorial or is there something available already that explains the different CC options? I would like to know how to go from non vibrato to vibrato whilst using the mod wheel to increase velocity/intensity. Thank you!



Hey @CJM , sure I will do a more in-depth walkthrough in the near future, it's quite requested! 
For going back and forth between vibrato / non vib layers while playing and modulating the modwheel (you don't have any finger left, do you?) I suggest you simply go to the "PERFORMANCE" Tab in Sine, and for the "Variations CC" you chose CC064. 

In that case, you can use the sustain pedal to switch between vibrato / non vib. I hope this helps!
Maxime


----------



## angeruroth (Jun 22, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> In that case, you can use the sustain pedal to switch between vibrato / non vib.


Good idea! That would allow more control than my current approach.

One question: looks like the CC/Vel option at the bottom right corner allows you to link CC1 to your key speed, so using the pedal one could ignore the faders and put both hands on the keyboard, and moving the key range it would be theoretically possible to use the cello and the viola at the same time (same midi channel). Would the legato work in that scenery for both instruments?


----------



## angeruroth (Jun 22, 2020)

I just tried and it doesn't work (when I press a key both instruments try to use it, and only one sounds) so I guess the only option would be to use different channels.
Is there a way to split the keyboard in SINE player (by redirecting region notes to one channel or another, or something like that)?
That would allow playing this way outside the DAW.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jun 22, 2020)

angeruroth said:


> Good idea! That would allow more control than my current approach.
> 
> One question: looks like the CC/Vel option at the bottom right corner allows you to link CC1 to your key speed, so using the pedal one could ignore the faders and put both hands on the keyboard, and moving the key range it would be theoretically possible to use the cello and the viola at the same time (same midi channel). Would the legato work in that scenery for both instruments?


I will try tweaking the library so as to get there, will keep you updated.


----------



## angeruroth (Jun 22, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> I will try tweaking the library so as to get there, will keep you updated.


Nice! Thanks Maxime.
Btw, I'm loving the cello as much as the viola. Really nice tone


----------



## CJM (Jun 22, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> I will try tweaking the library so as to get there, will keep you updated.


You're awesome Maxime, thanks dude! We all appreciate it.


----------



## CJM (Jun 22, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Hey @CJM , sure I will do a more in-depth walkthrough in the near future, it's quite requested!
> For going back and forth between vibrato / non vib layers while playing and modulating the modwheel (you don't have any finger left, do you?) I suggest you simply go to the "PERFORMANCE" Tab in Sine, and for the "Variations CC" you chose CC064.
> 
> In that case, you can use the sustain pedal to switch between vibrato / non vib. I hope this helps!
> Maxime




Thanks, that works. My only request would be to be able to chose to have vibrato on when you press on the pedal, rather than off.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jun 23, 2020)

CJM said:


> Thanks, that works. My only request would be to be able to chose to have vibrato on when you press on the pedal, rather than off.



you can invert the curve for Variations (or any controller, for that matter) in the Options View. Just click on "Curve".


----------



## CJM (Jun 23, 2020)

OT_Tobias said:


> you can invert the curve for Variations (or any controller, for that matter) in the Options View. Just click on "Curve".


Thanks Tobias, that doesn't appear to work for me though. Nothing changes when I click on Curve. Is there something else I need to do?


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jun 27, 2020)

@CJM I just came across your post. When you click on "curve" next to the cc function, the curve menu opens up. Here you're able to change the curve with the presets on top or you can simply draw your custom curve.






hope that helps.

- Hendrik


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jun 27, 2020)

Hey everyone, just got in this wonderful new video about Maxime's work on Tableau.




I enjoy the Viola in particular and the unique character of those 3 solo instruments. 

The intro special ends on Tuesday btw.


----------



## CJM (Jun 27, 2020)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> @CJM I just came across your post. When you click on "curve" next to the cc function, the curve menu opens up. Here you're able to change the curve with the presets on top or you can simply draw your custom curve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Hendrik,

Thanks for replying to me. Yeah, it turns out the Curve window opens behind the plugin on mine, so I couldn't see it. I think I need to update my iOS.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jun 28, 2020)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> Hey everyone, just got in this wonderful new video about Maxime's work on Tableau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Hendrik!

This interview really highlights my perspective on sampling. 
Also, I wanted to underline my musical background as I never thought of VIs as technical, sterile working tools but much more of a source of fun, inspiration and eventually time saver when facing tight deadlines. Which is more than often the case in the industry, I have to admit.

We have some very exciting projects ahead with OT, so don't hesitate to share your wishes for upcoming libraries! I already wrote down some of your concepts to bring them alive

Thanks everyone.
Maxime


----------



## midi-et-quart (Jun 30, 2020)

Hey Maxime, thank you for sharing your approach on this whole subject.

I'm keen to know if there is going to be any kind of solo boy kind of library?
That would suit the organic voices series very well I find..

Fantastic job on the strings, playable, inspiring, just as we know it from your products.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 30, 2020)

Hi,

Is it possible to purchase only the Tableau Viola from the OT Store ? or do I have to purchase it via the SINE Player's Store section, or it is only available as a bundle ? I couldn't find individual instrument options/prices on the OT webiste. Any feedback on this would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 30, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible to purchase only the Tableau Viola from the OT Store ? or do I have to purchase it via the SINE Player's Store section, or it is only available as a bundle ? I couldn't find individual instrument options/prices on the OT webiste. Any feedback on this would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi! You should be able to see the option to download the instruments individually: https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/tableau-solo-strings

Just make you click the 'instruments' tab and hover your cursor over the price boxes on the right.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 30, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hi! You should be able to see the option to download the instruments individually: https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/tableau-solo-strings
> 
> Just make you click the 'instruments' tab and hover your cursor over the price boxes on the right.



Is this from within SINE Player ? Because when I go to this link (Not using SINE Store), Just using Google on my laptop, I only see the Bundle option for 89 Euros.

Using the SINE Player Application, I see the Price is 56 Euros for each of the Instruments (Violin, Viola, Cello). But the Player does not accept Paypal. So, I need to buy it via browser, and that's where I can't see the individual instruments in the Store.

UPDATE: OK, got it. Thanks Chris.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Jun 30, 2020)

Really quite a shame that OT never delivered on that free instrument I should’ve gotten from my Outside Competition entry. I linked it in an email to them as directed and never heard back... oh well. Really was hoping to snag that viola


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 30, 2020)

I use a Visa debit card because Paypal charges a hefty exchange rate from Euro to USD.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 30, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Really quite a shame that OT never delivered on that free instrument I should’ve gotten from my Outside Competition entry. I linked it in an email to them as directed and never heard back... oh well. Really was hoping to snag that viola



Email them again, you'll get it... it just got lost in the shuffle.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 30, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Is this from within SINE Player ? Because when I go to this link (Not using SINE Store), Just using Google on my laptop, I only see the Bundle option for 89 Euros.
> 
> Using the SINE Player Application, I see the Price is 56 Euros for each of the Instruments (Violin, Viola, Cello). But the Player does not accept Paypal. So, I need to buy it via browser, and that's where I can't see the individual instruments in the Store.
> 
> UPDATE: OK, got it. Thanks Chris.


You got it! Enjoy


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 30, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> You got it! Enjoy



Yes, Thanks. That was a bit hidden at first sight, I didn't click on the Instrument tab. So, only saw the bundle price option, but I ended up buying the bundle anyways, the price of the bundle was too attractive


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jul 1, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Really quite a shame that OT never delivered on that free instrument I should’ve gotten from my Outside Competition entry. I linked it in an email to them as directed and never heard back... oh well. Really was hoping to snag that viola



Hey Jacob,

We just checked from our side and an email was definitely sent to you. Please can you check your spam inbox? We shall also DM you and send you the code for your free instrument.

Best,

OT


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Jul 1, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey Jacob,
> 
> We just checked from our side and an email was definitely sent to you. Please can you check your spam inbox? We shall also DM you and send you the code for your free instrument.
> 
> ...


Really odd, I can’t find the email anywhere in my folders (including spam and trash). So I appreciate the private message with the code, thank you so much!


----------

